

Show HN: CoinNotify Alerts – Bitcoin price digest emails - ifrins
http://www.coinnotify.org/alerts/

======
aaron-lebo
This is a bit self-promoting, but I wrote a simple Python app which sits in
your system tray and lets you check BTC/Doge/UTC prices. It is more focused on
Doge, but the source is easy to hack to whatever crypto you prefer.

It runs well on Windows and I've heard that it works in *nix as well.

[https://github.com/aaron-lebo/dogetrack](https://github.com/aaron-
lebo/dogetrack)

------
strick
Hey just signed up for free weekly. Cool idea! First - you did get classified
as spam in my gmail. I feel for you because I recently launched something
small, carefully completed my SPF and DomainKeys DNS stuff in Mailgun, and
ended up in the same exact boat. Gmail SPAM folder. Maybe you and I should
call Gmail's phone support number to discuss with them. Hahahaha.

Second - I clicked the activation link and when I went to my dashboard the
default state was 'disabled'. You might want to make that 'enabled'.

Good luck!

------
hardwaresofton
This is pretty cool -- I like how you show exactly what the email will look
like, and this actually is something I would sign up for -- I often wonder how
the price of bitcoin is doing from day to day.

I'm assuming you're managin the price of bitcoin over various averages
throughout the day -- it would be nice if I could set alert-points (ex. Email
me if Bitcoin drops below $500), and if you covered other coins

~~~
ifrins
Thanks! This was actually my motivation to build it, Bitcoin sometimes can be
very volatile and within a short time its value can change substantially.

Currently I'm making use of the data provided by BitcoinAverage, because the
market is shared between a few exchanges.

In the future I may implement custom alerts, but I don't see them as a very
interesting feature. What I'm working on is on a system that actually detects
itself when there's the chance of a substantial decrease in value.

~~~
hardwaresofton
Would you mind expanding on why you don't think they're an interesting
feature?

I often keep track of bitcoin precisely because I'm thinking "if it ever drops
to $500 or less than $500, I'll definitely buy". If the point of your app is
to save people the trouble of constantly checking averages, it would be nice
to set their minds at ease that if the price they're ever looking for comes
up, they can react

